# Removing facebook like button



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

The wife decided since we were rebuilding her front-page built site, with one built with Dream Weave CS6 she wanted a face-book like button. I used the I-frame code from the FB developers web site. I got a like button but it just goes to the FB Developers site. So I removed the text and republished. but the button is still there. Cleared my cache on both IE11 and Firefox but it is still there. Where did they hide it?:banghead: 
Here is the website. Crochetnbeads Home page


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I would just go to the like button dev page. When you are there, you can input the page that you want the like button to go to.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

wrorri
I did that and got a like button that is linked to the dev page and not the page I wanted. now I cannot get rid of it. tried re doing it and still no luck. Tried rebuilding the template it is attached to and re publishing it and nothing changed. :angry:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Can you give me a link to the page that you want the like button to go to then, and I will give it a shot.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

wmorri said:


> Can you give me a link to the page that you want the like button to go to then, and I will give it a shot.


The page was going to be Crochetnbeads Home page (wife's website)
I am using Dreamweaver CS6 and I understand it doesn't like Iframe. Found this out after i had tried to use it.So tried the HTML and nothing changed so it may be a Dreamweaver issue.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Got the button fixed. :smile: But when i put the new button in it had the PayPal logo for a picture. More work.:sad:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Still having issues with the share button , if I use the code from the Facebook developers page. you click on it and then open the link in Facebook it gives a certificate warning.:facepalm:
The original issue was my doing. didn't publish the right pages.:blush:


----------

